# SONY VGN-C2 bluetooth problem



## ruthr (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello .. i have problem with bluetooth on vgn-c2z/b laptop..


```
FreeBSD brzi.nmw 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #8 r241892M: Mon Oct 22 19:15:39 UTC 2012     root@brzi.nmw:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PILA  amd64
```

i have module ng_ubt in loader.conf. output from kldstat:


```
root@brzi:/root # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   42 0xffffffff80200000 101de30  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8121e000 1dd8     splash_pcx.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8126b000 20f8     acpi_sony.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8126e000 ee77b0   nvidia.ko
 5    5 0xffffffff82156000 12f300   linux.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff82286000 8090     ng_ubt.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff8228f000 f598     ng_hci.ko
 8    4 0xffffffff8229f000 2dc8     ng_bluetooth.ko
 9    6 0xffffffff822a2000 15048    netgraph.ko
10    1 0xffffffff82412000 3aab     linprocfs.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82416000 98b      linsysfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82417000 a677     ng_l2cap.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82422000 1666b    ng_btsocket.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82439000 1c67     ng_socket.ko
15    1 0xffffffff8243b000 6c0      
root@brzi:/root #
```

output from usbconfig dump_device_desc :

```
ugen3.2: <UGX ALPS> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x00e0 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0001 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0001 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x044e 
  idProduct = 0x300d 
  bcdDevice = 0x1915 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <ALPS>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <UGX>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <01b2b7c6>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
ngctl li show ubt0 

```
root@brzi:/root # ngctl li                                                      
There are 6 total nodes:
  Name: btsock_hci_raw  Type: btsock_hci_raw  ID: 00000002   Num hooks: 0
  Name: btsock_l2c_raw  Type: btsock_l2c_raw  ID: 00000003   Num hooks: 0
  Name: btsock_l2c      Type: btsock_l2c      ID: 00000004   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ngctl2714       Type: socket          ID: 00000065   Num hooks: 0
  Name: btsock_sco      Type: btsock_sco      ID: 00000005   Num hooks: 0
  Name: ubt0            Type: ubt             ID: 0000005f   Num hooks: 0
root@brzi:/root #
```

and now problem is that i don't have /dev/ub* device.. devd is running .. i have tried to manualy set vendor and product id in usb/usbdevs 0x044e 0x300d ALPS/UGPZ6 (from linux usb.ids) but same thing after recompiled kernel(Unknown device in dmesg).

dmesg:

```
Oct 22 20:02:33 brzi kernel: ugen3.2: <ALPS> at usbus3
Oct 22 20:02:33 brzi kernel: ubt0: <ALPS UGX, class 224/1, rev 2.00/19.15, addr 2> on usbus3
Oct 22 20:02:33 brzi root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x044e product 0x300d bus uhub3
Oct 22 20:03:33 brzi kernel: ubt0: ubt_bulk_read_callback:879: bulk-in transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
Oct 22 20:03:33 brzi kernel: ubt0: ubt_intr_read_callback:779: interrupt transfer failed: USB_ERR_STALLED
```

any ideas how to fix these ?


----------



## ruthr (Oct 22, 2012)

i forget to attach output from service bluetooth onestart:

```
Oct 22 20:47:51 brzi root: /etc/rc.d/bluetooth: ERROR: Unsupported device:
```


----------



## ruthr (Oct 22, 2012)

got it working .. i forget to start hcsecd daemon..


----------

